# My photo was not included in the contest this month?



## BarleyBear (Jan 26, 2012)

I submitted a photo for the March contest, but it is not in the voting line-up. I followed the correct link when I submitted it, and I received a message that the photo had been submitted. But I just went to vote, and it is not there.

Does anyone have any ideas what went wrong? I guess I'll have to resubmit one for April. 

Thanks.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

I wish I could help, BB. That happened to me last month (Feb contest). I still don't know what happened, so I can empathize.

You planning to post Radagast in there and win first time out? ;-}


----------



## BarleyBear (Jan 26, 2012)

I thought I'd give it a try. Do we know who to
ask about our submissions not showing up? No one ever responded to you, either? 

There must be a glitch in the processes somewhere.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Nope. Nope. And yep.

I figure these Admin folks are pretty busy running two photo contests along with operating this and the parent site. So I cut them some slack and appreciate their efforts. 

My submission got entered this month. If yours doesn't next month I'll help you carp. ;-}


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I see that both of you are new members and it might just be that you dont have enough posts.

I'm pretty sure you can't enter the contest without a certian number of post counts.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, it might have to do with post count, I'm not sure. I'm wondering if a person can't see their submitted photo to prevent people from voting for their own. Again, I'm not sure.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Nothing was said about post count in the rules (which I can't find, at the moment, darn). As far as I 
know, that only applies to the "Classifieds" sub-forum.

The entrants submitted picture does appear in the ballot, but the "vote" button is disabled.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

You're right, BL. (I had in fact met the post requirements, but.....)

The entrants photo appears on the ballot, but the "vote" button is disabled.

Btw, I saw your "thank you" below the 'rules' post, so I know you read them. Remembered them, too, I see. ;-}



*The Rules* (as copied from):

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/contest-archives/contest-rules-8567/

Dear Members,

Below is important information about the Fish Forum contests.

Good luck,
The Fish Forum Staff

Fish Forum Contest Rules

Contest Dates
:arrow: Contest submission begins on the 1st of each month and ends at 12:00 am on the 16th of each month.
:arrow: Contest voting begins on the 16th of each month and ends at 12:00 am on the last day of each month.

How To Enter
:arrow: To enter a contest, create a topic in the Contest Submission forum, indicate which contest you are entering, and include the picture you are submitting. To enter a contest now, click here.


:!: Please note that in order to be eligible for a prize you must have made 20 posts since joining the forum and at least five posts within two weeks from the date of your submission.
:!: Any pictures you submit must be of your own aquarium.
:!: You can only submit one picture per contest.
:!: No member can win a contest two months in a row.


How To Vote
:arrow: To vote in a contest, simply choose your favorite image in the contest's poll. To go to the Contest Voting forum now, click here.

:!: In the event of a tie, the winner will be decided by the Fish Forum Staff.

Note: The Fish Forum reserves the right to modify any of the contest rules without notice or any rational basis whatsoever :crazy:. We don't plan to, but were told this verbiage is a good idea. 
Read more: http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/contest-archives/contest-rules-8567/#ixzz1qIgYGj80
​


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I thought it was something like that. Well I already knew the button voting for your picture is disabled or else poeple would vote for themselves. Its fair.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarleyBear (Jan 26, 2012)

Post count wasn't the problem. I had tried to submit one before and you get a message saying you have to have at least 20 posts. I exceeded that number before submitting again, and I got a message that it had been submitted.

Funny, when I look at the photos to vote on, one of the buttons is grayed out preventing me to vote for that pic. But that is not my photo. Were some wires crossed somewhere?

Actually, what I see is a little blue square with a question mark in it and the button is disabled. Maybe that is my pic and I just can't see it.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Just possibly the picture was invalid and unable to show.


----------



## BarleyBear (Jan 26, 2012)

What would invalid mean?


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Basically Im meaning that it did "register" or was unable to proccess the IMG code.


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

This is off topic but BarelyBear- that Betta in your avatar looks like my delta butterfly Thorn!


----------



## BarleyBear (Jan 26, 2012)

I'd love to see him. I don't see many like mine.


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

He happens to be a tail biter... Though he's really mellow and it is hard to get him to flare... I don't have any pictures yet but when I do get some I'll show you him.


----------

